# PLEASE A MY Q : Is she bred ???



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

O.k. ... *take a deep breath*  I think my doe is bred. When a doe is bred and close to kidding will mucousy clear/yellowish stuff come out of her bottom ???
Will one of her sides feel firm ??? She is jumpy today and won't let me touch her udder but I see it and her teats are getting bigger ... The breeder who I bought 
her from had kept some young bucks with the does to long and had  bucks get out before and I think she was bred. I added up dates and it adds up for her to kid
any day now .... Ummmmm... So am I right ??? She is WAY bigger than my other doe ... I don't thinks she is fat ... I think she is bred and is going to kid soon..
Am I right ??? Should I be prepared for kids coming soon ??? I am excited and nervous and :bun dizzy .. Boy oh boy .. MORE KIDS !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Also want to add that My other doe,kisses, was bred and had 1 kid was as skinny as could be ... Betty is nice and plump WAY more plump than Kisses who was bred...


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 29, 2011)

I think you need to provide all of the necessary photos.  Side A, Side B, From above and of course from behind.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

UPDATE !!!: 
My sweet Betty ... (the doe I've been talking about) is acting really weird. She is very standoffish and will NOT let me touch her .. She is stomping around, being LOUD ... She NEVER is LOUD like she is acting today ...  I checked her and her teats are getting a lot BIGGER ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> I think you need to provide all of the necessary photos.  Side A, Side B, From above and of course from behind.


Got it !!! going to do it NOW ...


----------



## daisychick (Dec 29, 2011)

If she was bred and anywhere close to having kids, I would think you could feel them moving.  Take some time and sit with her and feel her belly if she will let you.


----------



## KDailey (Dec 29, 2011)

Which one is Betty?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> If she was bred and anywhere close to having kids, I would think you could feel them moving.  Take some time and sit with her and feel her belly if she will let you.


O.k. But she is furious and will NOT let me touch her. (so WEIRD !!) She keeps getting UP and DOWN and Up and DOWN and will not let me pick her up 
or move her around at ALL .... Kids ???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> If she was bred and anywhere close to having kids, I would think you could feel them moving.  Take some time and sit with her and feel her belly if she will let you.


I think I felt SOMETHING !!! It felt round-ish it moved forward and then it moved back!!! Betty (the one who I THINK is bred) her teats are getting bigger !! 
I know it !!!! It is not my imagination ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

KDailey said:
			
		

> Which one is Betty?


The one who I think is bred .... Kisses already had a kid ...


----------



## daisychick (Dec 29, 2011)

Betty is the white one with all the spots.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

I know with sheep, when they are getting ready to lamb, they will distance themselves away from the flock and lamb in privacy. I know right before my ewe Lily went into labor, she wouldn't let me touch her at all...this was a ewe that would climb all over me, knew her name (she bleated everytime she heard it ), and knew what "come here" meant. Unfortunately, the only lamb I got out of her was a stillborn ewe lamb (had Lily's markings and everything). I lost lily on 90210 (September 2, 2010 - makes for an easy date to remember, huh?).

I'm not saying your doe will have a stillborn or your doe will die, but if she were a sheep, I would say, if she were bred, she would be having her babies her sometime soon.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I know with sheep, when they are getting ready to lamb, they will distance themselves away from the flock and lamb in privacy. I know right before my ewe Lily went into labor, she wouldn't let me touch her at all...this was a ewe that would climb all over me, knew her name (she bleated everytime she heard it ), and knew what "come here" meant. Unfortunately, the only lamb I got out of her was a stillborn ewe lamb (had Lily's markings and everything). I lost lily on 90210 (September 2, 2010 - makes for an easy date to remember, huh?).
> 
> I'm not saying your doe will have a stillborn or your doe will die, but if she were a sheep, I would say, if she were bred, she would be having her babies her sometime soon.


O MY GOODNESS SHE IS KIND OF DISTANCING HER SELF FROM EVERYONE AND HER GOAT FRIEND !!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 29, 2011)

I am waiting for photos, photos, normally say it all.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I am waiting for photos, photos, normally say it all.


Well ... *I SAW A CONTRACTION!!!* I know its tonight .. A goat won't just contract a day or two before kidding,right???


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Contractions are part of labor...meaning she is getting ready to push the kid out.

BTW - you saw what looked like a ripple going down her belly, right? That's what a contraction looks like.

Also, make sure you have some old towels (in case the kid(s) need to be cleaned), some iodine and a container to dip the umbilical cord in the iodine with.

Congratulations - I can't wait to hear how it turns out.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Contractions are part of labor...meaning she is getting ready to push the kid out.
> 
> BTW - you saw what looked like a ripple going down her belly, right? That's what a contraction looks like.
> 
> ...


O.k. It looked sort of like that and it went in and out kind of ??? A ripple is a good way to describe what I saw ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Contractions are part of labor...meaning she is getting ready to push the kid out.
> 
> BTW - you saw what looked like a ripple going down her belly, right? That's what a contraction looks like.
> 
> ...


Is it needed to dip the chord in Iodine ??? Won't it just fall off or the mom remove it ???


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Dipping the cord in Iodine helps prevent bacteria from entering the kid's depressed immune system. This bacteria could cause navel ill, which is usually fatal. Another advantage is that the cord dries up quicker which means it will fall off faster.

Don't know the behavior of momma goats, but ewes will sometimes chew off the umbilical cord...but they will still leave a little stump on it. Once it's dipped in iodine, though, the ewes don't touch the umbilical cord because they don't like the smell (or taste!).


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

So I will have these things on hand:
~ Blankets 
~ warm bucket of water 
~ Colostrum (if needed)
~ light and heat are already in the barn ... (its a warm night)
Anything else ?? Vasaline is what you put on your hands when you reach into a doe to pull a kid,(if needed), right???? 
Am I missing something ??? I'm so frazzled right now its hard to remember everything !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Dipping the cord in Iodine helps prevent bacteria from entering the kid's depressed immune system. This bacteria could cause navel ill, which is usually fatal. Another advantage is that the cord dries up quicker which means it will fall off faster.
> 
> Don't know the behavior of momma goats, but ewes will sometimes chew off the umbilical cord...but they will still leave a little stump on it. Once it's dipped in iodine, though, the ewes don't touch the umbilical cord because they don't like the smell (or taste!).


So can I just let the mom do it and if she does not should I dip it ???


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 29, 2011)

After she does her part, or if the cord breaks on it's own but is too long you may have to cut it a little shorter.  Make sure you clamp it off if you do.  After any or all of this takes place, you still need to dip the part that is left on the kid's belly.  Take a deep breath, you can do this...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> After she does her part, or if the cord breaks on it's own but is too long you may have to cut it a little shorter.  Make sure you clamp it off if you do.  After any or all of this takes place, you still need to dip the part that is left on the kid's belly.  Take a deep breath, you can do this...


O.k.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend Vaseline...it says on the label it shouldn't be used internally or something to that effect. In lieu of that, just wash your hands and arms _really_ well with warm soapy water.

But you should dip the cord regardless because even if the mom does chew it off, it is still an opening for bacteria to enter through.

Any more experienced goat people want to chime in?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I wouldn't recommend Vaseline...it says on the label it shouldn't be used internally or something to that effect. In lieu of that, just wash your hands and arms _really_ well with warm soapy water.
> 
> But you should dip the cord regardless because even if the mom does chew it off, it is still an opening for bacteria to enter through.
> 
> Any more experienced goat people want to chime in?


Sounds good to me !!


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Good luck!


The Barn is my bedroom tonight !!!


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 29, 2011)

As for lubricant, mineral oil is ok, KY jelly, and in an emergency dawn dishwashing detergent can be used.  
If it is a case of you having to go in without any in a real emergency, go for it, you will be giving her antibiotics if you go in anyway.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

So in their barn I have a heat lamp. Should I have it in all the time or let them rest in darkness with a tiny lantern by my side ???


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 29, 2011)

Goodness.  Get some sleep!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 29, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> So in their barn I have a heat lamp. Should I have it in all the time or let them rest in darkness with a tiny lantern by my side ???


I wouldn't put the heat lamp on until the babies are born. You don't want Betty getting too hot either. I would go with the tiny lantern for now.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Sleep ???? I'm in the barn right now on a chair bed!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm going to do...


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 29, 2011)

I am so HAPPY for you


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I am so HAPPY for you


thanks *blush*


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 29, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Sleep ???? I'm in the barn right now on a chair bed!!!


 That is awesome! It just shows how much you love your goats! 
 I hope she kids soon!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm now guessing she is waiting for 12:00 or
1:00...


----------



## WhiteWaterFarms (Dec 29, 2011)

Good luck!! Cashmere and I are praying for a heathly kid/kids!!  Please post pic's of the babies/baby. 

My girl is due anyday now. ^^ Yay for cute little baby goats!


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Jan 7, 2012)

Did she pop for ya?

A general rule of thumb is that if they haven't kidded by about midnight, they're not going to until the next morning or later. It's true for my LaManchas. I sat up till 1am with a doe in early labor who didn't kid until about noon the next day. She held them in because I was watching...sneaky girl.


----------

